# Fix a Retinette



## mtoc (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to find information on how to fix a Kodak Retinette. It's probably not a major problem since I can shoot with the delay timer but the shutter trigger is stuck and won't go down. 

I know a can get a working one on ebay for nothing but this is my dad's camera and it brings a ton of memories with it. 

Anyone can help?


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 9, 2017)

Don't know if this is of any help...
Kodak Retina & Retinette cameras, common faults

or this...
Retinette 1a Shutter Repair | Shutter (Photography) | Camera

I ruined one of my dad's cameras by taking it apart (I was 11 at the time). If you want to do this and not send it to a professional, then buy one off e-bay that works and see if you can take it apart and put it back together and it still works.


----------



## mtoc (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Dave! It is of a great help, I did realized indeed is a shutter problem, one of the blades is stuck and is covering half of the field.

Also thanks for your advice!


----------

